# white label seed company "planet skunk"



## homegrown998 (Oct 23, 2008)

They claim to have the best white widow strains available. I know alot of peaple grow white widow so i was just wandering the best place to get it. ive herd alot of peaple say they are happy with nirvana`s  white widow, so is white label worth twice the price?


----------



## JBonez (Oct 23, 2008)

homegrown998 said:
			
		

> They claim to have the best white widow strains available. I know alot of peaple grow white widow so i was just wandering the best place to get it. ive herd alot of peaple say they are happy with nirvana`s  white widow, so is white label worth twice the price?



It was the green house seed co. that created the white widow strain, check them out.

hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/greenhouse-seeds-white-widow-feminised-2984-p.asp

im also growing hgs white widow, so far so good.


----------



## homegrown998 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ive seen all there youtube videos, and I'm thinking about ordering their super silver haze. I didn't know they created white widow but now i think i will go threw them when I'm ready did you order from Gypsies website?


----------



## Dexter (Oct 27, 2008)

homegrown998 said:
			
		

> They claim to have the best white widow strains available. I know alot of peaple grow white widow so i was just wandering the best place to get it. ive herd alot of peaple say they are happy with nirvana`s  white widow, so is white label worth twice the price?



I've grown 2 packs of WLabel  WW in the past. Very easy uniform plants with execellent stocky structure. Failed to find a keeper, although i'm not a huge fan of the whites. In future any whites would I grew would be from _Shantibaba (created WW aka Black Widow) _although it seems hard to get hold of atm. I would'nt piss on Greenhouse.

Dexter
White Widow and hubby pics


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Oct 27, 2008)

THe only person with the real white widow is the man who created it and that wasn't greenhouse seed co. 

It was Mr. Nice seed company.... aka shantibaba.Another strain stolen by GHS and claiming it as their own as with alot of "breeders" out there.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 27, 2008)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> THe only person with the real white widow is the man who created it and that wasn't greenhouse seed co.
> 
> It was Mr. Nice seed company.... aka shantibaba.Another strain stolen by GHS and claiming it as their own as with alot of "breeders" out there.



well, i guess i was wrong! I guess im gonna have to pay attention to the breeders that make all these claims a little bit better, sorry if i caused any confusion.


----------



## la9 (Nov 1, 2008)

Their top ten list is pretty good at what is really popular right now. I wouldn't be scared at all of White Label seeds. If you are going to order from skunk then also consider, Blueberry, Blue Moonshine, White Widow, Double Gum, AK47, and Chronic. That should give you something to think about, they have plenty of selection if you know what to get.


----------



## homegrown998 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm going to try planet skunk, You allready had me sold.lol, The thing i was wandering about white label is their white widow is only rated 12% THC I thought it was supposed to be one of the strongest plants in the world? I'm glad to here someone finally recommend a good place to get blueberry, it seems like its falling off cause nobody really brings it up much. The only other place Ive heard it mentioned is DJ shorts.

Dexter, they looked really good to me, how was the taste? I guess it really doesn't need to be 18-20% if it tastes good i dont want to have to put the joint down anyway.


----------



## Bonghit74 (Nov 1, 2008)

I got me some Dutch Passion Blueberry goin right now.  I think some people steer away from blueberry because it is harder to grow.  I am starting week 3 of flower and are having no problems at all.  Popped 4 of them and got all females.  8/9 clones rooted in soil, not even a dome.  It is a little nute sensitive but I give 1/4 strength (getting ready to bump that up).  I would go for it.  I cant wait to smoke this, its been a long time since I have some nice blueberry.  

Peace


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 1, 2008)

thankyou bonghit- another grower that doesnt use a dome and has little issues.

mad props bro- you got your method down


----------



## Bonghit74 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah it works for me.  I try to keep things as simple as possible.


----------



## homegrown998 (Nov 1, 2008)

why is it harder to grow? is it just the nutes? I think I remember hearing something about the triches being deformed but i would still like to try it after I get a few grows in maybe. I know your only in week 3 but does it seem like your going to get a good yeild?

ive never had some nice blueberry


----------



## Bonghit74 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have read here in different posts that it is not a strain for beginners because they are a slow starter, hard to clone and they are nute sensitive.  This is my first grow after about a 10 year hiatus and I have never grown this strain before myself until now.  I will say that it is a slow starter and nute sensitive.  I grow in a 2x2 area with a 250 hps and should get a decent harvest off them.  I am still tweaking nutes and trying lst to maximize next round.

Peace


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 9, 2008)

I placed an order with PS.C on Halloween eve. Three strains. Processed and shipped on Halloween. Shipping to New Mexico, USA. No word yet. I will infrom you on the progress of Planet Skunk, and the quality of service and product if you wish?...
The Strains I ordered:


----------



## homegrown998 (Nov 10, 2008)

ya man, that Aurora B looks like its exactly what I'm looking for 50/50 and a good strong clean high and the price is icing on the cake. Do you think you might make a journal? Or at least a smoke report when finished?
Celtic hash- crunched and beaten, what else is there to say lol


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 10, 2008)

homegrown998 said:
			
		

> ya man, that Aurora B looks like its exactly what I'm looking for 50/50 and a good strong clean high and the price is icing on the cake. Do you think you might make a journal? Or at least a smoke report when finished?
> Celtic hash- crunched and beaten, what else is there to say lol


 
Yes. A journal on all three. I will send you a private message when I begin. Some time around the end of NOV. Indoor Grow. More soon...........


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 10, 2008)

homegrown998 said:
			
		

> Ive seen all there youtube videos, and I'm thinking about ordering their super silver haze. I didn't know they created white widow but now i think i will go threw them when I'm ready did you order from Gypsies website?


as for White Label i tryed there White Skunk, Double Gum, Master Kush all were very potent good yeilders.
like dexter say's green house didnt create WW shantibaba did he created 
GH seed company then partenered with Arjan he sold out GH to arjan because of differance's between them. he left and created Mr. Nice seeds.
 most of GH's older seed strains were bought from Mr. Nice because when shantibaba left he took his seed stock with him so Arjan had to buy the seeds thru Mr. Nice and he worked them from there. dont get me wrong im not saying GH is no good just if you want the original WW or even many other killer strains try Mr. Nice seeds. IMO WW has been outdone by new strains like Reservoir seeds SDV3, Chem Dog-D, Alpha Diesel, 
Chemhaze Diesel, Wonder Diesel or MR. Nice seeds
 La Nina a.k.a. Haze x WW, G13 x Widow


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 10, 2008)

I recieved my beans today. 10 days. Stealthy. 10 free Australian Blue. I am VERY PLEASED with Planet Skunk.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 10, 2008)

hey capt.. if you plan to grow that with your T5... keep us post...

I'm sure the breeder did grow it with different lights..  so I would like to know the next result


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 11, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> hey capt.. if you plan to grow that with your T5... keep us post...
> 
> I'm sure the breeder did grow it with different lights.. so I would like to know the next result


 
I will post a grow journal. Starting in the next two weeks or less. Waiting for my Sativa to finish first......:hubba:


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 11, 2008)

Am going to do 4 plants. 2 x Aurora B and 2 x Australian Blue (the freebies)....


----------



## homegrown998 (Nov 11, 2008)

Have you ever smoked Aurora B? I'm looking for a smoke report on it cause it sounds like its the perfect first time grow. I cant find anything, I here Aurora Indica all the time but Aurora B .. nothing.


----------



## Dexter (Nov 12, 2008)

Isn't Aurora B just another name for the Northern Lights?


----------



## homegrown998 (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't think so, the first time I heard of it is when Capt. skinx brought it up 
http://www.planetskunk.com/aurorab-p-226.html?currency=USD
Half northern lights half skunk, with a good clean high, sounds good to me, but I want to hear from someone who has already smoked it before I order it.


----------



## la9 (Nov 12, 2008)

I keep readingthe Aurora is pretty popular right now. I haven't read any complaints yet so that says something.


----------



## homegrown998 (Nov 12, 2008)

la9 said:
			
		

> I keep readingthe Aurora is pretty popular right now. I haven't read any complaints yet so that says something.


Ive seen the name Aurora come up a few times too but it was missing the B so i didn't think they were talking about the same exact strain.


----------

